# Wow - New Avalon AGP bottom feed Wood Pellet Stove with Horizontal Rotary Disc!



## Don2222 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello

Just got a demo of the AGP - "All Grade Pellet" stove by Avalon. Intro price $2660 ! ! ! Side panels come in custom colors!

Salesman said "It cuts pellets that are too long and will burn any grade pellet!" The bottom feed burn pot is the best in the industry! All Steel, Stainless Steel and cast iron construction with Analog controls! Built to last ! ! ! ! He ran it for 5 days and the glass had only a small spec of pellet ash on the right side ! !

The burn pot is more open to the ash pan than the enviro!
The exhaust port is in the center of the back for tight corner installs!

The heat exchanger baffles cover the tubes except a small space towards the front of the glass for the best hot air path ever!

Really cranks out heat and has a nice 80lb hopper!

See pics below. Click to enlarge:


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a newbie at pellet stoves, but when you say analog controls, does that mean there is no circuit board to burn out?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 21, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm a newbie at pellet stoves, but when you say analog controls, does that mean there is no circuit board to burn out?


 
Hello
It has been proven that potentiometers with the knobs last much longer than the newer micro buttons using solid state technology to increase the heat and fan speeds. They can still be mounted to a circuit card but just more reliable.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting, Looks like they are aiming for some of the Harman market share. What the BTU rating?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Interesting, Looks like they are aiming for some of the Harman market share. What the BTU rating?


 
Hi Jay
The salesman said 40k BTU but with the cast iron door it radiates the heat also. He said it really cranks out the heat. Burn Pot and Fire looks like the Harman also!


----------



## thedude110 (Aug 22, 2012)

This looks like a nice stove.  I'm a bit confused about this statement:



Don2222 said:


> Hello
> It has been proven that potentiometers with the knobs last much longer than the newer micro buttons using solid state technology to increase the heat and fan speeds. They can still be mounted to a circuit card but just more reliable.


 
It may very well be that analog controls last longer than micro-buttons (I have no idea), but it seems to me that, at some point, the pellet industry is going to have to jump into the 1980's and more significantly incorporate digital displays and digital controls.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone just listed a thread a few days ago with the Lopi model of this stove...

Seems to be a pretty good contender. Burns good and bad pellets with ease  I like it.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Someone just listed a thread a few days ago with the Lopi model of this stove...
> 
> Seems to be a pretty good contender. Burns good and bad pellets with ease  I like it.


 
Probably the same stove except with Lopi on the front!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

thedude110 said:


> This looks like a nice stove. I'm a bit confused about this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> It may very well be that analog controls last longer than micro-buttons (I have no idea), but it seems to me that, at some point, the pellet industry is going to have to jump into the 1980's and more significantly incorporate digital displays and digital controls.


 
I have seen 3 digital panels where the membrane is broken over the On-Off micro switch. It becomes brittle from the heat and the button that breaks is the button used the most! Heat and Digital Electronics do not mix very well!

However there have been stoves out there for a long time already with sophisticated digital controls. Have you seen the Bixby Stove with the USB port connected to a LapTop computer so you can fine tune one of the 50 or more settings? How about the Quadrafire Santa Fe with the LCD readout on the top? How about the Aud Mt Vernon AE with the Data Controller (Not called a T-Stat anymore since it inputs data From the stove)

The new Osburn 5000 has a LCD Touch Screen
http://www.osburn-mfg.com/product.aspx?Id=579&CategoId=5

This AGP stove has an option on T-Stats. You can use a standard manual or digital T-Stat OR you can purchase the Travis Avalon Smart T-stat for more data and info!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 22, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Probably the same stove except with Lopi on the front!



Yep... Travis Industries.

It was this thread New Stove Models


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 22, 2012)

Santa Fe with LCD readout?? Really?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Santa Fe with LCD readout?? Really?


 
Actually, I could be wrong on that. I thought I saw one on CL but maybe the description was not right or something.

This is what I saw on CL. What is that LCD thing on top?
http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/hsh/3217257807.html
3 years old. Excellent working condition. Brand new remote control system. You can see the stove specs at this link:
http://www.quadrafire.com/Products/Santa-Fe-Pellet-Stove.aspx?page=Specifications.

$1,600.00 or best offer. CASH only!


----------



## ScotL (Aug 23, 2012)

thedude110 said:


> This looks like a nice stove. I'm a bit confused about this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> It may very well be that analog controls last longer than micro-buttons (I have no idea), but it seems to me that, at some point, the pellet industry is going to have to jump into the 1980's and more significantly incorporate digital displays and digital controls.


 
They are getting there. Some boiler makers like NBE in Denmark are coming to the US now. They have features like a digital interface that will send SMS messages when the boiler needs attention (low on pellets, incorrect airflow) and are partially self-cleaning. I was most impressed with their scalability. They can place several side-by-side (for a large building like a school) and the controller will use only as many as it needs. The same goes for heating hot water. In the summer months the boiler can change how it operates and scale down its output to remain efficient while only providing hot water.

http://www.nordjysk-bioenergi.dana9.dk/salgs-materiale/galleri/produkt-udvikling.html


----------



## DirtyDave (Aug 23, 2012)

travis ind. house of fire avalon lopi fireplace extraordinary and some torch thing and some pit thing also of memory serves me correctly. not sure on the wood stove mpdels


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello

New AGP troubleshooting video!


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello

New AGP Home owner's Video


Stove Animation Video Part 1


Stove Animation Video Part 2


----------



## WendyFlorence (Oct 24, 2013)

I just bought a agp avalon lopi door I'm having a hard time with the air and it burning pellets all the way which way should lever go on ode to medium in for more air out formless window a little dirty I keep fan on auto


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello

Too much air will make the flame low. Too little air will make the flame too high and lazy. Somewhere in between should be good!


----------



## WendyFlorence (Oct 27, 2013)

Wireless remote thermometer how do u hook this up to agp avalon


----------



## stoveguy13 (Oct 27, 2013)

check the side clean out ports inside the stove to the left and right of the burn pot if they are not properly seated the stove wont burn right


----------



## WendyFlorence (Nov 26, 2013)

What if it getting black inside what causes that avalon agp


----------

